# How to end a window casing



## gillm (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've started casing the windows in the house. I'm leaving the original window sill in, pulling off the trim below the sill and then casing all four sides of every window. 

The window above the kitchen sink is a problem. The bottom of the window opening is covered with the tile from the kitchen counter backspash. So my side casings of that window need to end at the tile. I'm not sure the best way to end. I can think of three options:


Cut the trim with a 90 degree cut. It seems very abrupt and in my opinion its not pleasing to the eye.
Cap the end similar to how one would cap the end of crown molding. This doesnt seem the best either - it leaves a tall casing profile right above flat tile.
Cut a 45 degree grade on the trim so it 'flattens' to the plane of the tile. This seems the easiest on the eye but I'm not sure if this is the right thing to do.

Pics below. Would like to hear how others would end the trim above the tile. I'm leaning towards option 3.

Thanks everyone!

Mark

Here is what the other windows will look like at the bottom corner:









Option 3 - cutting at a 45 degree angle to finish the side casing:









Option 2 - capping the end like crown:









Option 1 - a 90 degree flat cut:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

With option 2, you do plan to add another small piece at the end to finish it off...right? Also, why not end it right at the tile? I think either option 1 or 2 will look the same from this perspective.


----------



## gillm (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep. If I choose option 2 I have a small piece that would route the trim into the wall and cover the end. I think it looks odd to the eye though.

Ok, so a vote for option 1/2. any votes for option 3?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would make like a little window sill under the molding and around the corner to die the molding into.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Thank you*

....I very quickly read your post.I grew up in "trim" world 40+ years ago(still at it).My professional thought is,you presented your question as easily to understand as it needs to be.

Hopefully you'll get some creative posts/responses.We love pics,thanks.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Understand what a "breakfront" is(bookcase).A return on moulds aren't always "about anything",other than to illustrate the lines of that particular pce.Carry on..............


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

consider a small block 1 - 1 1/4" high, maybe overhang 1/4" wider than the trim - maybe route a roundover on top and cove on bottom. block sits above tile, and trim finishes into it.

or, remove tile stool and install a wood stool,finish into the stool.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

With a fake stool look youd almost have to go around the corner and butt it to the window and Im not sure how well Id like that myself.

Id be tempted to just run a fat scotia just past the edges of the casing and dead end return it. Then just butt the casing to the scotia.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

is there any appetite for removing the tile, finishing the window with a full casing and cutting the tile to fit around the casing?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Agree with Steve Neul, continuing the "sill stock" look around to the corner will provide a solid pedestal look


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm with timpa. Remove the tile from the stool. Make a wood stool that comes out on the sides and end your trim into it.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe I would make like a little window sill under the molding and around the corner to die the molding into.


+1: I agree with Steve and would see how the short sill under the molding would look. I think it will be very neat. 
Jim


----------



## gillm (Apr 19, 2015)

awesome responses everyone, thank you. I've got to think through each of them and then decide which I like...er my wife likes best. 

will post a follow up soon.


----------

